# Eplain this cloning method if u can



## Vonkins (Oct 24, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1Oa1KzhKgN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1UJzz2hgl4/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1Z3mY-haxe/


----------



## Vonkins (Oct 24, 2019)

Why do these clones not rot from resting in the solution. Those cubes are drenched and still hes getting great root formation on those clones from the start.


----------



## Dougs Nugs (Nov 3, 2019)

my guess would be aero cloner - to rock wool split it in half - doesn’t seem like he does more than 10-15 at a time which wouldn’t be to tedious

Best

Doug


----------



## Father Ramirez (Nov 6, 2019)

Could the wrap be presoaked in aloe, creating what looks wet as with water but it’s really a big blob of rooting gel? Freshly cut aloe works better than canned


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 6, 2019)

I used to root in a ez clone, then put them in a split plug with a rubber band once I saw a root. Just like that pic. was eaiser to root/sale that way


----------



## kingromano (Nov 9, 2019)

i think he split the cube so the stem inside the cube is in contact with more oxygen=faster/healthier rooting

looks nice but if you want it to work you must have a perfect temp/humidity relation in your dome .. around 75f with the dome always closed .. opened maybe once a day

looks nice but you can do as good without the splitted cube

dont hesitate do give your plugs a shake or 2 (no pressing) before puting them in the dome with plants .. they retain too much water fully soaked ..around 90% water content .. need around 75% max..
ph 5.5 to 5.8 at 1.0 mS ...around 700ppm i think .. well soaked then rinsed twice .
on healthy mothers .. after the watering of the day so they are well hydrated

prepare the cutting on the plant before choping it . cut the tips of leaves especially the big ones

you can also do your cut at 45 degree to increase surface contact ..

the light .. very important. they need few because they are week babies. if you have a luxmeters its perfect .. around 5000 lux at the tops no more . it makes the t5 at 2 feet not less
then you get it closer everyday at day 3/4

no need to water the plugs until you see roots at day 7-10 .. personnaly i dont water the plants in the 77xcubes trays anymore ..
and i dont open the dome at 7 days anymore too.. always closed if you want to have these hairy pearly white roots .. impossible with the dome opened in a room at 50% rh . i keep them domed with fog on the glass under the t5 then direct in the final setup under hid

ps: try to avoid this stagnant water at the bottom of his tray its not pro


----------



## ruxing (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for reviving this old thread! Interesting ideas... may have to try something like this... just bought me a clone king 36 and have my first kids in the pool. Hope I don't kill them... had a heat pad under it and forgot and the temp got up. Not a big deal but I hate to lose any kids. If they pull thru I may cut some plugs and try this method before potting!


----------



## ruxing (Nov 19, 2019)

ruxing said:


> Thanks for reviving this old thread! Interesting ideas... may have to try something like this... just bought me a clone king 36 and have my first kids in the pool. Hope I don't kill them... had a heat pad under it and forgot and the temp got up. Not a big deal but I hate to lose any kids. If they pull thru I may cut some plugs and try this method before potting!


For some reason I thought this was an old thread lol


----------



## vostok (Nov 21, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1Oa1KzhKgN/
> 
> 
> ...


*Send the owner a link to this post and an invite to join...so we can "Grill Him" ....lol*


----------



## ruxing (Nov 25, 2019)

ruxing said:


> For some reason I thought this was an old thread lol


Btw... didn't kill any of the kids! Took about 9 days for strong root mass once I turned down the sauna lol. A week faster than the dome method. Is it better than the dome? Less maintenance but it is burning electricity running the pump. I'll have to see how fast the kids grow once placed in soil to determine if it was worth the money to me. Still want to know what this guy is doing. I almost sliced a plug to try it but decided not on this run.


----------



## Vonkins (Nov 26, 2019)

ruxing said:


> Btw... didn't kill any of the kids! Took about 9 days for strong root mass once I turned down the sauna lol. A week faster than the dome method. Is it better than the dome? Less maintenance but it is burning electricity running the pump. I'll have to see how fast the kids grow once placed in soil to determine if it was worth the money to me. Still want to know what this guy is doing. I almost sliced a plug to try it but decided not on this run.


I've spoke with him. They arent started in an aerocloner. These are the split round 1.5 inch rockwool purchased this way. He cuts large diameter clones. It opens the rockwool up so much that the stem get constant oxygen why still in contact with his cloning solution. Bam roots!!!


----------



## Vonkins (Nov 26, 2019)

kingromano said:


> i think he split the cube so the stem inside the cube is in contact with more oxygen=faster/healthier rooting
> 
> looks nice but if you want it to work you must have a perfect temp/humidity relation in your dome .. around 75f with the dome always closed .. opened maybe once a day
> 
> ...


I've talked with cannakit and have a total understanding now. Key is large diameter clones!!!!


----------



## Vonkins (Nov 26, 2019)

NeWcS said:


> I used to root in a ez clone, then put them in a split plug with a rubber band once I saw a root. Just like that pic. was eaiser to root/sale that wayView attachment 4417534


No aerocloner used. Just large diameter clones holding the cube open in cloning/nutrient solution. Large diameter allows the stem to still breathe and get oxygen why soaking up that solution at the same time


----------



## ruxing (Nov 27, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> I've spoke with him. They arent started in an aerocloner. These are the split round 1.5 inch rockwool purchased this way. He cuts large diameter clones. It opens the rockwool up so much that the stem get constant oxygen why still in contact with his cloning solution. Bam roots!!!


Nice!


----------

